# So pissed



## Jordan0326 (Oct 1, 2007)

So my boyfriend and I been together for 6 years living together for 3.

So far I've gotten along great with everyone in his family except his sister in law. I knew in the beginning of our relationship she didnt like me but she is the type of person that acts really nice to your face but then goes and talks about you behind your back and makes up lies about what she actually said and did. So first off years ago I found out from other people all the stuff she was saying about me from other people and I confronted her one night when we were all out. She told me that she just didnt like how i had long hair and wore alot of makeup and came out dressed up. So whatever we talked and everything was supposed to be cool. Well so many things have happened with this *****Since then. We're supposed to be cool she acts like shes my friend to my face when we're out together. Another incident was one night we all went to a club and there was a bouncer at the door (who by the way i've never seen in my life) and my boyfriends sister in law tells him the next day that the bouncer said he knew me and that he got my number (NOT TRUE) and she later admitted that she lied about it. Then I had a breast augmentation and she told someone new that was coming around that i had fake boobs that werent even in proportion to my body. So whatever i blew it off i could care less. Then one day i get a phone call from my boyfriend yelling at me about my myspace page and how his sister in law told him that i cut him out of pictures, im talking to guys and im in lingerie..... and 1 I have guys on my friends list but i only talk to guys that i actually KNOW and nothing is ever flirty or anything like that. 2 there is absolutely no pictures of me in lingerie posted on my myspace. 3 I cut my boyfriend out of one picture because he was extremely drunk and looked horrible in it...not to mention it says that i am in a relationship and there is other pictures of my boyfriend on my myspace. so i went BALISTIC! showed my boyfriend my page and he let it slide but then i was fed up. I ignored the sister in law for months and then one day she called me talking about her problems and i stopped her and asked her about the myspace incident...she lied of course and said that all she said was that i cut him out of a picture and tthat the only reason she said it was because its her brother in law and shes always gonna tell him stuff like that. So I told her fine whatever but next time if u have a problem call me up and tell me. So we have been FINE since then hanging out partying together and all. Then just this past weekend we went out to this bar and i had mentioned to her that I am cutting my hair and dying it blonde.

So Yesterday was my boyfriends moms birthday and my boyfriend called his mom and asked her what she was doing. She said nothing so after he got off the phone with her he called his brother and asked him what he was doing and the brother said "we're all goin out for moms birthday" So my boyfriend felt extremely hurt that we werent invited out. (this is NOT the 1st time that they have done this) So we started talking about how messed up it was and my boyfriend said that he went to his moms the night before and his mom was on the phone with the sister in law and heard the sister in law talking all kinds of crap on me about how im bleaching my hair blonde and laughing about it. Well at first i felt really hurt that obviously they were on the phone talking about me behind my back but now im am just pissed off. So last night when my boyfriend was telling his mom how messed up it was that we werent invited out i yelled "SHIT TALKERS!!!!!" in the backround and his mom said i heard what she said and hung up on him. I'm just really frustrated and wanna let them know that i really cannot stand them and that i know that they were talking about me. I'm just not sure how to go about it. I think it is really messed up because i have been nothing but nice to these people.

Another thing is I told my boyfriend before that he needs to stick up for me and tell his sister in law to shut her mouth but he never does and says that he cant because its his brothers wife and his nephews mother. But I feel like he needs to defend me especially since she has caused so many arguments between us and then admits later that she lied. My blood is boiling and i have just about had it...

Any advice on what i should do?

Sorry this is so long


----------



## princess_20 (Oct 1, 2007)

wow your sister in law even pissed me off! well you should ignore her when she is talking about you and your bf need to do the same and he must stick up for you! he have to know that when he don't say nothing to them it's like he is cool with what they doing to you and that you can't live like that any more!


----------



## karrieann (Oct 1, 2007)

yikes! a bit of drama there...

i would stop hanging out with her. obviously that isn't going to work even when you think everything is worked out and cool, because it's not, because she's not.

i would guess that there a big jealously thing going on with her and there isn't anything you can do about that. treat your BF well and with respect and he should do the same for you. i am surprised that he would freak out about your myspace page without even looking at it. do you two have a past history of trust issues?

BF SIL is a manipulator and should just be avoided, in my opinion.

best of luck


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 1, 2007)

no history of trust issues....thats the way he is.... he flipped out at first then when i told him i would show it to him he calmed down then when he seen it he was fine

however still never confronted her and said anything

Im just tired of everything just blowing over

Don't know if this matters much but i still keep it in mind... she tends to always tell me how people think her kids look just like my bf. also how he was there for her when she had her son when the brother was at the bar. Stuff like that constantly

I also got extremely aggrivated when a few months ago the brother was cheating on her and being with another woman and she knew about it and they were having their issues she was calling my bf talking to him about it and i'd check his phone and she was calling him all the time. this was when i disliked her because of what she did about the myspace thing. I felt like a fool she caused this argument had me pissed off yet my boyfriends listening to her BS everyday consoling her or whatever the hell they talked about


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 1, 2007)

It sounds to me like she likes your boyfriend. And maybe not likes in that sense of the word, but like possesive. I sound confusing! As if she is the only women who can be around the men in that family, and if anyone else comes around she gets pissed off. She's jealous of you and takes it on you, cause you are in her way. She wants all the attention from the men in the family. You probably look, act, and dress better than her and it eats her up inside. She talks about you to make herself feel better. I have a sister in law just like that!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 1, 2007)

man i felt pissed off reading that! I would ask her what her problem was, i dont think I could ever let her keep talking so much crap!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 1, 2007)

u are right on Nick shes exactly like that..... I have been pissed since last night i just dont know if i should completely ignore her and his parents (since obviously they talk crap too since she felt comfortable going to them about me and they let her say it) and just act like the stuck up ***** that she says i am or if i should say something.. or do i make my boyfriend say something (which im not sure if he will)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be pissed, too!!!

I'm sorry, I don't have any advice, though! I wouldn't know what to do in your situation! I'm sorry his family is being such a pain, though!


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would take the high road and ignore her ass. It has to be eating her up inside. Continue being who you are, dress, act, and be the person you are, and screw her! Don't let her in your life, so she can just go behind your back and talk about you. His mom is a whole other story. She shouldn't be taking sides, but she is. Mother in laws can be bad to, and she has her favorite already.


----------



## Saje (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone is jealous!

Just let her stew, as Nick said, in her jealousy. Obviously nothing good ever comes out of her mouth.

And, stop trying to be friends with her! You've tried, it doesnt work... too bad for her!


----------



## karrieann (Oct 1, 2007)

omg! i can't believe she says that about her kids.

you don't think there was something between them do you? i am not trying to be out of line, sorry if it sounds bit*hy to ask. it is just such a messed up thing for her to say to say to you!

how old is she?

yuck! i am so sorry you have to deal with someone like that. no self-esteem at all and trying to mess with you. she is yucky!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 2, 2007)

No I don'tthink there was ever anything between them.... however my bf did tell me awhile ago that when they were younger she tried to make a drunken move on him and he said he told his brother.

She is 29 ......im 22! I feel like im in high school all over again frankly!

Update to whats going on my boyfriends mom is pissed off at us so his parents are hardly even talking to us. I guess because of what I yelled in the background the other day.... I told my boyfriend that he better stick up for me and say something and he keeps telling me to stop and saying " it doesnt matter im not bothering with them anymore" I said Ok whatever well make sure when your brother calls that u tell him to tell his wife to keep my name out of her ****** mouth!

What pisses me off is he most likely will not do anything about this


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's probably hard for him to, he's caught in the middle of an ugly situation.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say this ***** is jealous of you becuase you are attractive and a nice person. The world would be a better place if everyone were ugly! HAHA, just kidding.

I don't think you should ignore her. All that is going to do is make her think you don't care, and she will do it even more. It is complet bullshit that your boyfriend won't stick up for you. Maybe it is time to find a new boyfriend?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 2, 2007)

One sentence:

You are dating your boyfriend, not her. Whatever she does is all on her. Dont let some pissed off hag get to you. enemies of progress never get far, dont let her take you down with her.

Oh and a cliched but true statement:

*misery loves company. *


----------



## Cosmeticjunkiee (Oct 2, 2007)

And the chior says Amen....


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 2, 2007)

ur all absolutely right... I think I am just going to ignore everyone at this point and if she trys to be nice to me or talk to me im calling her out and telling her what I think of her. Same goes for the parents.

I already told him I will hold it against him if he doesnt mention something to her. I told him when this is over and he starts talking to them he BETTER tell her to shut her mouth and stop starting trouble or he's going to have trouble with me. So I'm still waiting to see


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. She sounds like a *****. I would be so pissed if that was happening to me. She does sound like shes jealous of you and wants your bf or just all the attention to herself. She needs to start actin her age and not her shoe size.


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:
One sentence:
You are dating your boyfriend, not her. Whatever she does is all on her. Dont let some pissed off hag get to you. enemies of progress never get far, dont let her take you down with her.

Oh and a cliched but true statement:

misery loves company.

I agree!!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 4, 2007)

He is talking to his mom again.... which is whatever its his mom....but im getting the vibe that hes just forgetting about it and most likely wont stick up for me


----------



## farris2 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its useless,you cant trust her,and what about his mom not inviting him to her birthday? Thats jacked up.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 4, 2007)

Def. she sounds like she's used to being the center of attention. You know what works for me...killing with kindness. Never let her see you sweat and always remain composed. She is feeding off of the negativity that she brings you...cut her ass off!!

I don't get along with my BF's sister. She told him after we broke up.."Thanks GOD because I could never imagine HER being in my family" WTF!!! She didn't anticipate us getting back together 6 yrs later...now it's just weird between us.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 5, 2007)

im so upset you guys.... what an outcome. Last night me and my bf went out and got completely drunk and started aruging over all of this and he told me that i had no balls to call her up ......so i did.....i called her and told her that i knew she was talking crap and she completely denied it saying that my bf is lying and all she was saying was how we bicker when we're out and that i was dying my hair she said she wasnt being mean. but whatever she was lying and too much of a coward to admit it. So after this all went down me and my bouyfriend got into a huge really bad argument saying all kinds of hurtful things to one another and it blew up bad. it all happened in front of my mom. So I left and stayed at my moms last night and now everyones telling me that i need to leave him blah blah blah. We were both really drunk and it got out of hand. Now He wants me to come home. My family hates him his family hates me. I am so depressed and confused i dont know what to do. I miss him so much and i just want to go home. And if I go home im afraid nothing will change. 6 years and all my animals are there..... i just don't know what i should do. im so upset


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Really think about it. It's what you want, not what other people are telling you to do. It sounds like a bunch of pent-up frustration, that ya'll let lose after drinking. It happens to all of us. You know your relationship and what's best for you.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Oct 16, 2007)

well i moved back in everythings been good between me and my boyfriend however his family still hates me. Im aggrivated today because my boyfriends going to his brothers to pain his house and i think its ****ed up that hes gonna be at her house all day and listen to her talk about me. not fair at all.

also he said that the sister in law told his mom that i called her a fat ugly ***** and my bf said her feelings are hurt. I think maybe i got mad at the mom for no reason dont get me wrong she deserved it some point but i t hink im going to call her and appologize.... heres the thing though i DID call his mom that but i only said it to HIM in the heat of the argument so i dont know how the sister in law would know that unless HE told her or the brother. Im really mad at him im with someone who cant stick up for me and someone who has no balls to stick up for his girlfriend of 6 years!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I'd give him the hardline. I would tell him that I need his support and that his family will never accept me unless he takes me more seriously and at the very least explains how I am, if not actually sticking up for me.

I feel like, part of the problem here is that he is not doing anything to fix the situation. Personally, I would try to make him understand how important it is, and if he cant see it, then just break up with him. He should have faith in you, and have respect for you and he shouldnt let his family treat you badly.

On the other side of things, he IS still related to his brother and unfortunately his skankface ho baggish sister in law, so you cant expect him to never see them, even if you would like that..

But I do think he should stick up for you. Cheer up chicken, it will all sort itself out eventually


----------

